# Alexrim hub brand



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello,

Anyone (SuperDave?) know any specifics on what brand the "Felt" branded hubs are? I have the Alexrim R500s that came with the 2010 z85.

I'm thinking about new wheels in the next 6 months to a year, and trying to figure out if it's worth spending hundreds of dollars on a really nice set of hubs, or if the cheapo Shimano 105s will do the trick.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mcsqueak said:


> Hello,
> 
> Anyone (SuperDave?) know any specifics on what brand the "Felt" branded hubs are? I have the Alexrim R500s that came with the 2010 z85.
> 
> I'm thinking about new wheels in the next 6 months to a year, and trying to figure out if it's worth spending hundreds of dollars on a really nice set of hubs, or if the cheapo Shimano 105s will do the trick.


Just curious, why are you concerned about the brand of the generic Felt OEM hubs if you're planning a wheelset upgrade in the next 6-12 months.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

mcsqueak said:


> Hello,
> 
> Anyone (SuperDave?) know any specifics on what brand the "Felt" branded hubs are? I have the Alexrim R500s that came with the 2010 z85.
> 
> I'm thinking about new wheels in the next 6 months to a year, and trying to figure out if it's worth spending hundreds of dollars on a really nice set of hubs, or if the cheapo Shimano 105s will do the trick.


What is wrong with the hubs you have now? The Z85 in 2010 uses Formula hubs.

-SD


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Nothing is wrong per say, I just wanted to know to make comparisons easier. They feel fine to me, so my thought was that if they are a cheaper brand but feel fine, there isn't a reason for me to shell out for spendy hubs if I decide to get some new wheels.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mcsqueak said:


> Nothing is wrong per say, I just wanted to know to make comparisons easier. They feel fine to me, so my thought was that if they are a cheaper brand but feel fine, there isn't a reason for me to shell out for spendy hubs if I decide to get some new wheels.


I may be mistaken, but I think what you're really saying is that you're trying to determine if you should build up a new wheelset using new/ upgraded rims _possibly_ with the OEM hubs, _if_ they're of reasonable quality.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> I may be mistaken, but I think what you're really saying is that you're trying to determine if you should build up a new wheelset using new/ upgraded rims _possibly_ with the OEM hubs, _if_ they're of reasonable quality.


Well, not really... I was more trying to determine the quality of the current hubs I have so I can gauge them vs. what other wheel builders are offering, such as Chris King hubs, Shimano 105 or Dura-Ace hubs, etc.

I just purchased my first new bike this season, after riding around all last year on an early 1980's 34 lb Schwinn road bike (and the year before that on an old Peugeot). So I have an issue where basically everything is new to me, and I'm trying to catch up on 30 years of technology so I'm technically compliant with brands and parts of a modern road bicycle.

Also, coming from an a hand-me-down Schwinn, my new ride feels great in comparison. So while I've read that Alexrims aren't the best wheels and an upgrade will improve weight and handling performance, I'm still riding on what feels like a "Porsche" quality bike to me, even though the z85 is more of an entry-level bicycle, just because I haven't experienced anything better (I've never ridden a top of the line Felt carbon race bike, for example, or taken an Argon-18 out for a spin).

So, I ask a lot of questions. Perhaps they seem weird, I don't know.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mcsqueak said:


> Well, not really... I was more trying to determine the quality of the current hubs I have so I can gauge them vs. what other wheel builders are offering, such as Chris King hubs, Shimano 105 or Dura-Ace hubs, etc.
> 
> I just purchased my first new bike this season, after riding around all last year on an early 1980's 34 lb Schwinn road bike (and the year before that on an old Peugeot). So I have an issue where basically everything is new to me, and I'm trying to catch up on 30 years of technology so I'm technically compliant with brands and parts of a modern road bicycle.
> 
> ...


Asking a lot of questions is how we all learn, and no, they're not weird. 

The hubs that came with your bike are pretty much standard fare for the bikes price range. Every product is built to a price point, so obviously a lower end wheelset isn't going to have the features or refinement of a higher end one. Meaning, weight/ performance/ features will differ.

While there's nothing inherently wrong with the OEM hubs, they aren't going to have the quality or possibly durability of a higher quality set, like the ones you mentioned. But that's not to say they aren't perfectly serviceable. What you'll gain if you upgrade isn't so much performance (or sometimes even durability), as it is less weight. If you spend enough (meaning in the $300 - $500 range), you'll probably drop 300+g's in total bike weight. The result will be a bike that feels livelier when accelerating and climbs slightly better, but don't expect to gain much in average MPH. Once up to speed and cruising, weight has less influence.

Wheels are normally the first thing cyclists upgrade, but to be honest, considering what you're used to riding and depending on the type(s) of riding you like to do, the OEM wheelset will last you until you have more saddle time in and decide exactly what you are looking for in a wheelset. I have over 6,500 on my bike and am still riding my Shimano RS-10's that don't get rave reviews. In reality, they're fine.

HTH...


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> Wheels are normally the first thing cyclists upgrade, but to be honest, considering what you're used to riding and depending on the type(s) of riding you like to do, the OEM wheelset will last you until you have more saddle time in and decide exactly what you are looking for in a wheelset. I have over 6,500 on my bike and am still riding my Shimano RS-10's that don't get rave reviews. In reality, they're fine.
> 
> HTH...


Yes, that is probably very true. I'm trying hard to fight off "upgrade fever", and truly don't need an upgrade at this point based on my current riding level. I'm sure the wheels that came with the bike will last me until I finally break one hitting a pot hole or something. 

That being said, I can't help but look at those BWW Pure Aero wheels and think they'd look pretty nice on my bike...


----------

